# Georgia Readers - CCW Question



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

410Gauge,

You can pick up Georgia by either getting a PA permit or a FL permit since you already have an Ohio permit. Either permit is easy to get, and not very expensive. 

Go here for questions regarding reciprocity: http://www.handgunlaw.us/

Also, I'd say Ohio is the hold up here, not Georgia. I'm not completely familiar with Georgia's ccw law, but I don't believe that they require any live fire training in order to receive a license. So, since their law isn't as strict or stricter than ours, Ohio will not enter into a "reciprocity agreement" with them. THey could, however, allow Ohioans to carry there and NOT have a reciprocity agreement. Reciprocity means it is a two-way street. Georgia could do what Indiana currently does and allow us to carry there even though indianans aren't allowed to carry here. We, Ohio, has no "reciprocity agreement" with Indiana, but Ohioans can carry there. 

This post is not, nor is it intended to be, legal advice. Please check for accuracy before proceeding. 

Jeremiah


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Ohio 3Der. Excellent idea about obtaining a Florida permit. And the website you included above gives most of the detail about doing that. I will be in Florida most of February and March and will make an attempt to get it accomplished. I bookmarked the above website, finding it more helpful than the NRA site on the same subject. 

Go Quakers, Go Dayton Flyers!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Go Fighting Quakers! 

(Complete oximoron, but we'll take it!) 

I distribute the website to all my students that take my CCW course at Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmen Association in Wilmington. It's a good site. 

Jeremiah


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

> Ohio_3Der said:
> 
> 
> > Go Fighting Quakers!
> ...


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm alumni, almost....


----------

